# A Touching Christmas Story



## Mule (Dec 21, 2011)

This is so touching.

A couple was doing last minute shopping on Christmas Eve.

Walking through the very crowded mall the wife looked up and noticed her

husband was nowhere around. She became very upset because they had a lot to do.

She used her cell phone to call her husband to ask where he was.

The husband, in a calm voice said, "Honey remember the jewelry store we went into

five years ago, where you fell in love with that diamond necklace that we

could not afford and I told you that I would get it for you one day?"

The wife, crying, said "Yes, I remember".

Husband: "Well, I'm in the bar next to that jewelry store."


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 21, 2011)

I busted a n** on that one  :lol:


----------



## gbhammer (Dec 21, 2011)

I can see where there might be a lot of touching with a story like that. :beatdhrs just won't be a horse get'n beat, well maybe a horses a**.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 21, 2011)

ROTFLMAO.........

Already copied and passed on to friends and family........


----------

